# Artificial waterfalls, are they anygood?



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Been looking at these artificial waterfalls online, not seen them in real life.

Are they any good? does anyone here use them?

Got any pics of them in your vivs?

-cheers ash: victory:


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

i think there alright, nice ornament in the tank, nice relaxing water bubbling sound( the speed of the water is adjustable on the pump so its not too loud)

i wouldnt have this over misting, if you catch my drift, it doesnt increase humidity drastically (SP) thats what i meant.

ill post pics when i can get onto photobucket! :bash:


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks, : victory:

What make have you got?


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

exo terra, ive got the smallest one, 

i want the biggest one though so my fogger can sit in it


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

yes i think ive beaten photobucket! :whip:


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

I say no to waterfalls. they are a pain in the ass to clean out, and cricks can get caught in the back and up the pipe. you have to completely clean them regularly (every day or so) or they scum up. itd be easier to make your own using pump/filter from aquarium and a pot..


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Here are some pics of my waterfall n fogger:

I have since customised mine to use a bigger pump and to sit in a reservoir of water. Needs less frequent topping up with water and has a better, more controllable flow of water.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/13505-more-tokay-pics-2.html#post224211


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I've also been looking at getting a waterfall for one of my vivs so it's great to hear what people who use them think. kiriak, can you explain in more detail / provide photos of the customised waterfall.

Thanks,

Cat x


----------



## tore676 (Feb 26, 2008)

I just got one today, its the exo terra medium. i got this so i could put a fogger in it. It looks alright i mean you can tell it is fake but not to bad. As for assembly it isn't put together very well and is a pain to set up. One problem i can see that will happen is my crickets will be crawling inside or behind it. I needed to find a way to up the humidity though so the combination waterfall fog should do the trick. Of course the petstore didn't carry the mister so i will have to order it.


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

amazoncat said:


> I've also been looking at getting a waterfall for one of my vivs so it's great to hear what people who use them think. kiriak, can you explain in more detail / provide photos of the customised waterfall.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cat x


I have taken out the internal tube and discarded it altogether. I have drilled a hole from the front of the waterfall (where the water comes out at the top) right out through the back of the waterfall. Here I have stuck a small aquarium hose connector into the waterfall with epoxy resin (araldite) A tube runs off of this connector to a small aquarium pump sitting in a small, shallow glass tank full of water (or you could use a plastic tub). The waterfall and pump both sit in this tank. 
The water flow is much better using a bigger bore tube and can also be made to run from a trickle to full blown waterfall style as the pump is bigger and better and it has a better flow control system. Water will run over the front of the bottom edge of the waterfall now instead of staying inside it. The water will just go into the glass tank and be pumped back round again. If you run the waterfall quite fast as I do you will have to drill another hole in the waterfall, this time at the back of the bottom section, this will allow the water to get back out of the waterfall and into the tank quicker for recycling again.

Hope this helps. : victory:


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you for that, kiriak, I'll bear it in mind if my waterfall isn't all it promises to be.


----------

